# Would you give up Jack & Outlaw for Calderon???



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

I think if we make a move for this guy we would have to give up about that much for him.

What do you guys think??


i think i would


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes, and twice on days ending in Y


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Calderon is going to get a nice contract. The way he has progressed he deserves it.

However, I don't want to make any moves that will hinder our attempt at Chris Paul in the summer of 2009.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Yes I would, but we'd have to give much more to acquire him. On the other hand, I think we could acquire TJ Ford with a package similar to this, certainly less than what we'd have to give for Calderon. It's all about value.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Chris Paul?!? I don't know what people be thinking when they think we have any chance whatsoever in getting Chris Paul here. It doesn't matter how much cap space we have, Chris Paul is an MVP candidate this year and he's still on his rookie contract. ZERO percent chance NO lets him go. He'll get the MAX from NO. Same thing goes for Deron Williams.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> However, I don't want to make any moves that will hinder our attempt at Chris Paul in the summer of 2009.


:sigh:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No, not even close. Travis is only scratching the surface and he has already won so many game for us in the clutch. I am still positive Jarrett will make a good PG too.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> No, not even close. Travis is only scratching the surface and he has already won so many game for us in the clutch. I am still positive Jarrett will make a good PG too.


I agree. I would give up JJ and the 13th for someone. But not Calderon and definitley not with Travis.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

yes, and i would add our lotto pick. although that won't work because it would have to be a sign and trade, which is after the draft.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> No, not even close. Travis is only scratching the surface and he has already won so many game for us in the clutch.


how 'bout paul or williams? would consider trading outlaw for either one?

calderon is a quality starting pg, and he's not even close to outlaw's value?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

No i would not.

I'm not a Calderon fan but i'm a travis fan. His spark off the bench woul dbe really missed. I can't imagine how awesome it will be to have Travis and Rudy and Joel coming off the bench... don't kill a good thing.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> No i would not.
> 
> I'm not a Calderon fan but i'm a travis fan. His spark off the bench woul dbe really missed. I can't imagine how awesome it will be to have Travis and Rudy and Joel coming off the bench... don't kill a good thing.


I kind of agree. I said Maybe. Calderon could be a great PG for the Blazers, but we need someone besides Roy to be clutch down the stretch and Outlaw would be missed in the 4th quarter. Roy would get double teamed a lot.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

No, Travis is way to good, I bet if we traded him, he would be Jermaine O'Neal all over again, I think Travis hasn't even reached his full potential yet


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

If by trading 2 bench players we can upgrade to an above average starter at a position of need, then yea of course I say yes. Neither Jack or Outlaw work especially well with our starting personnel, and while having a strong bench is a plus, I think we can lose both of them and still come out of it with a strong bench because of our depth. That being said I'm not sure about Calderon for this team specifically, on talent alone he's worth Jack+Outlaw and maybe more, but he doesn't seem like the best fit for this team. He can penetrate but doesn't as often as I'd like to see, he's a great shooter and obviously very careful with the ball, but his defense isn't going to cut it against the western conference PGs he'd be facing more often.

With Jack and Outlaw gone for a PG that leaves-
PG/Blake
Roy/Rudy
Webster/(13th pick or Jones)
Aldridge/Frye
Oden/Pryz

That's a solid 10 man rotation, and if you can find the right fit at PG then the pieces compliment each other very well. Most good teams run an 8-9 man rotation, a 10 man rotation would be very deep and allow us to not overplay our starters and have them fresher for the postseason when we start getting there every year.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I wouldn't give up either by themselves for Calderon. No. No. No.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I'm surprised so many people here said no. Calderon was a borderline All Star this season, with incredible efficiency. 50%FG, 40% from 3, and 90% from the line is a feat done by only a select few PGs ever. In the month of April, he had an incredible 66:1 assist/turnover ratio through 10 games. Dude's got experience but is still young enough to be part of our core for a while at age 27. 

I don't see Jack becoming anything more than a mediocre combo guard, and Travis as anything more than an average starter. Considering what we'd be getting back in JC, I take this deal and run, while Toronto would probably scoff at the offer.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

RoyToy said:


> I wouldn't give up either by themselves for Calderon. No. No. No.


No offense, but are you insane?

You wouldn't give up a poor shooting combo guard for a pure point guard who is top 5 in assists, is a tremendous shooter and is a comparable defender? Wow. I just...wow.

Calderon is an IMMENSE upgrade over Jarrett Jack. I can understand a debate over trading Outlaw + Jack...but there's no debate over trading Jack for Calderon. That just doesn't make any sense at all. Calderon is a FAR superior player. Every GM in the league would make that trade. 

Personally, I'd trade Jack and Outlaw for Calderon in a heartbeat, and I'd probably add more if they demanded it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> I don't see Jack becoming anything more than a mediocre combo guard, and Travis as anything more than an average starter. Considering what we'd be getting back in JC, I take this deal and run, while Toronto would probably scoff at the offer.


I agree that he's a massive upgrade, but I disagree that they'd scoff at it. Jack is a capable backup. Outlaw has a lot of potential and gives them solid depth and increased athleticism. Ford has been given the big contract and Calderon is a free agent. I think that deal is at least CLOSE to one that could be fair to both teams. Personally, I think we'd have to add more...but not a TON more.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

This just shows how many Blazer fans are on heroin when they do these polls.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Fork said:


> No offense, but are you insane?
> 
> You wouldn't give up a poor shooting combo guard for a pure point guard who is top 5 in assists, is a tremendous shooter and is a comparable defender? Wow. I just...wow.
> 
> ...


My bad, I was thinking Webster or Outlaw. I definitely wouldn't trade either of them for Calderon.

As far as trading Jarrett for Calderon, yeah it'd be a good trade for us, bot not only would the Raptors not do it, I don't really want Calderon anyways. A Rajon Rondo/Derek Fisher type PG is what this team needs. A PG that plays tough defense and can get to the rim/hit open shots. I don't want Paul going off on us like he did to Dallas.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

I would try to have it be Webster first, but if they insisted on Outlaw, I would still do it.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

So Ford and Calderon went 4 for 20 today and held Jameer Nelson and Keyon Dooling to 11-21. Maybe we should throw in next years #1 too.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

It's no secret guards dominate Toronto. Little/ not great defenders. 

Calderon's nice but IMO isn't the PG this team needs to win a championship. DEFENSE. Guard penetration on the Blazers is already pretty bad, Calderon won't help it at all.

This is why Russell Westbrook is a perfect fit. Great defense, gets to the hoop at will, not the greatest shooter but not bad either. Shooting can be improved.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes I would. Also if you think about it Calderon has alot of value in him and it's not just becouse of his play or the strides he has taken. It's also becouse *TJ Ford* is on the team and everyone knows the Rapters would rather trade *TJ Ford *and keep Calderon. Thats something I don't think alot of people realize or they just forget. The Rapters are always going to find takers for *TJ Ford* so if you really want Calderon it's just going to be that much more.:cheers:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> Calderon is going to get a nice contract. The way he has progressed he deserves it.
> 
> However, I don't want to make any moves that will hinder our attempt at Chris Paul in the summer of 2009.



I thought Paul didn't become a UFA until 2010?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Heck yes I'd give up Jack and Outlaw for Calderon, mostly because I don't think Jack or Outlaw will ever be more than bench players. I have some concerns with Calderon but I believe he projects much better long term in the NBA.

There are a lot of good PG options available this summer, should be exciting!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

chairman said:


> So Ford and Calderon went 4 for 20 today and held Jameer Nelson and Keyon Dooling to 11-21. Maybe we should throw in next years #1 too.



one game doesnt make a player hahaha


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i woudl give them up...there obviously would be a sign and trade after the draft so it might be hard to draft players for one roster then having some new pieces later

cuz if we planned on the trade after the draft does that mean we draft a pg or best available..


but i dont know...i would do it personally...calderon can only get better under nate


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

and it would be cool to have 3 spaniards on the team


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> My bad, I was thinking Webster or Outlaw. I definitely wouldn't trade either of them for Calderon.


You wouldn't give up Webster or Outlaw alone for Calderon..? Outlaw is atleast understandable but Webster, seriously??


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

hahahaha^^^


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NEWSFLASH PEOPLE!!!!
You need good bench players to win titles too ya know?! 
This isn't G'Damn fantasy basketball where you try and put out your best 5 players and can pay them all 44 minutes a night and not have fatigue affect them like this is NBA 2K8.
Not to mention, Jose is not an upgrade. His D is weaker than Steve's and he is only a slightly better shooter. Not worth our great bench. Pus Travis is my favorite, I wouldn't deal him for the best player in the game..I want to win with guys I like...sue me!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> NEWSFLASH PEOPLE!!!!
> You need good bench players to win titles too ya know?!
> This isn't G'Damn fantasy basketball where you try and put out your best 5 players and can pay them all 44 minutes a night and not have fatigue affect them like this is NBA 2K8.
> Not to mention, Jose is not an upgrade. His D is weaker than Steve's and he is only a slightly better shooter. Not worth our great bench. Pus Travis is my favorite, I wouldn't deal him for the best player in the game..I want to win with guys I like...sue me!


Bench players are easier to come by than starters. Jose is one of the best point guards in the league, you're kidding yourself if you think Blake or Jack are on his level.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If Jose was so good, why has he lost his starting job?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> If Jose was so good, why has he lost his starting job?


He didn't "lose" it. He asked to be put on the bench to see if TJ could get some confidence as a starter. 

Link.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> You wouldn't give up Webster or Outlaw alone for Calderon..? Outlaw is atleast understandable but Webster, seriously??


With some of us, the grass is hardly ever greener.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> He didn't "lose" it. He asked to be put on the bench to see if TJ could get some confidence as a starter.
> 
> Link.



GET EM!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, looks like they both lost their confidence because that whole team has went to the crapper the 2nd half of the season. People ***** and moan about Jack's lack of D will have a field day with Jose. Not to mention he is already like 26-27..not someone really with much upside.
Mark my words. Jarrett Jack will end up with the better career than Jose Calderon.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Well, looks like they both lost their confidence because that whole team has went to the crapper the 2nd half of the season. People ***** and moan about Jack's lack of D will have a field day with Jose. Not to mention he is already like 26-27..not someone really with much upside.
> Mark my words. Jarrett Jack will end up with the better career than Jose Calderon.


Marked and placed in the ID-10T error folder.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

dwood615 said:


> and it would be cool to have 3 spaniards on the team


Personally that would worry me a little bit. It's kind of a "putting all your eggs in one basket" scenario. I know this is far fetched, but what if something happened (politically) or we just plain pissed one of them off and they all decided they wanted out? Two of them is enough.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Realty check.

Calderon: 30.3 MPG, 11.2 PPG, 6.1 APG/1.54 TOs, FG% 519, 3P% 429, FT% 908

Blake: 29.9 MPG, 8.5 PPG, 5.1 APG/1.4 TOs, FG% 404, 3P% 381, FT% 771

Jack: 27.2 MPG, 9.9 PPG, 3.8 APG/2.17 Tos(!), FG% 443, 3p% 332, FT% 853

Calderon is no star, but he is an upgrade over what we have. 

Folks need to quit overvaluing our bench players! Decent bench players aren't that hard to find. Remember, the Blazers pulled Joel and Ime off the scrape heap, and in taking Jones we were supposedly doing the Suns a favor!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Realty check.
> 
> Calderon: 30.3 MPG, 11.2 PPG, 6.1 APG/1.54 TOs, FG% 519, 3P% 429, FT% 908
> 
> ...


I haven't checked all the stats you listed here, but I know that Blake shot 41% from 3s...

STOMP


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

chairman said:


> So Ford and Calderon went 4 for 20 today and held Jameer Nelson and Keyon Dooling to 11-21. Maybe we should throw in next years #1 too.


Good call. How did Jack and Outlaw play? I forgot, so shoot me their statline.

Oh yea........

Again, great call.


**** I hate a lot of you Blazer fans. Some of you are some of the best posters on here, others are the biggest homers I've ever seen.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Good call. How did Jack and Outlaw play? I forgot, so shoot me their statline.
> 
> Oh yea........
> 
> ...



Since you liked those stats,let me give you another one. 41/41 would have also gotten us in the playoffs in the L-east.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

chairman said:


> Since you liked those stats,let me give you another one. 41/41 would have also gotten us in the playoffs in the L-east.


Heres also a stat for you, suprisingly enough the league does not credit excuses as wins. So sadly, you still arent in the playoffs, even with that great "But we arent in the east, the west is tough" excuse.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> **** I hate a lot of you Blazer fans. Some of you are some of the best posters on here, others are the biggest homers I've ever seen.


You know, i agree... but.. This is a forum. Stupid trades and dumb comments are just a part of it. If you don't like the Blazer fans, then why come onto their part of the forum?



> Heres also a stat for you, suprisingly enough the league does not credit excuses as wins. So sadly, you still arent in the playoffs, even with that great "But we arent in the east, the west is tough" excuse.


Ok bud, an excuse is different than a fact. It is a fact that if Portland was in the east, at 41-41 they would be in the playoffs.



> Realty check.
> 
> Calderon: 30.3 MPG, 11.2 PPG, 6.1 APG/1.54 TOs, FG% 519, 3P% 429, FT% 908
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying.

But from my point of view, this is what I think.

Getting rid of Outlaw, who with Rudy both coming off the bench would just be amazing... for a 27 year old PG, that is a below-average - average defender, at the price that we will have to give up to get him (more than Outlaw and Jack) just isn't worth it.

That is what I think. He won't be able to stick with Paul and Williams in the playoffs.

I see it both ways, but that is my thought on the matter. I hope we don't make big trades at all.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jesus. Wont be able to stick with Paul or Williams in the playoffs? As compared to all the other guys you're able to pick up who could? Paul and Williams are in a league of their own when it comes to young PG's.

And saying if Portland was in the east such and such would happen is not fact. They arent in the east, they're in the west, thats the fact.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Jesus. Wont be able to stick with Paul or Williams in the playoffs? As compared to all the other guys you're able to pick up who could? Paul and Williams are in a league of their own when it comes to young PG's.
> 
> And saying if Portland was in the east such and such would happen is not fact. They arent in the east, they're in the west, thats the fact.


You're right. Toronto's 41/41 is better than the Blazer's 41/41. Isn't there a hockey game you should be watching?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

chairman said:


> You're right. Toronto's 41/41 is better than the Blazer's 41/41. Isn't there a hockey game you should be watching?


Hillarious. Glad to see "Arent you watch hockey, eh?" is your response. I can see Im battling with a top notch, very intelligent poster.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so glad that folks here want to judge the Yes or No decision on a trade based upon the results from a single game. That is always the bright thing to do....


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Jose would thrive in Portland. He has a knack for finding open shooters and we have shooters: Roy can shoot, Outlaw/Webster/Jones can shoot, LaMarcus/Frye can shoot, Oden can even shoot. Creating, Calderon is the most efficient PG in the NBA.

The downside to Jose is his defense. PG's constantly blow by him at will. I fear what a Chris Paul or Deron Williams would do to him in the playoffs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> Mark my words. Jarrett Jack will end up with the better career than Jose Calderon.


Oh my god..


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

hasoos said:


> I am so glad that folks here want to judge the Yes or No decision on a trade based upon the results from a single game. That is always the bright thing to do....



Sorry Hasoos for not being as bright as you, but I don't really think anyone was doing that. Personally I was just joking about throwing in an extra draft pick based on their awesome performance that happened to coincide with the posts on the very subject. I thought the timing was funnny. Apparently it wasn't that funny to you and your bright little buddy.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

STOMP said:


> I haven't checked all the stats you listed here, but I know that Blake shot 41% from 3s...
> 
> STOMP


Aaaargh!

You are correct. the numbers for Blake should be 408/406/766.:redface:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Realty check.
> 
> Calderon: 30.3 MPG, 11.2 PPG, *6.1 APG*/1.54 TOs, FG% 519, 3P% 429, FT% 908
> 
> ...


jose averaged 8.3 assists/game. assist to turnover ratio 5.4:1. crazy.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Looka the minutes Jose plays, he plays backup and splits minutes with TJ Ford.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

i would trade jack but not outlaw. outlaw is too important to our bench and our energy and hes too much of a crowd favorite.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think when you look at the talent on the Blazers you need to look at what you're trading and what you're getting. I'm not sure I'd trade Outlaw, I think that if Portland doesn't get Calderson there are other PG's out there, he would be nice to add with Rudy coming on board next season. I think that if you moved Jack and Webster for him that wouldn't be that hard to swallow for me. Jack is nothing more than a back up combo guard and Webster has had some nice games, but is he really your starting small forward in 2009?

Calderon would be a very interesting player in Portland, not sure if Toronto would give him up for that, but I don't think I'd pay more than that for him.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Oldmangrouch said:


> Realty check.
> 
> Calderon: 30.3 MPG, 11.2 PPG, *8.3* APG/1.54 TOs, FG% 519, 3P% 429, FT% 908
> 
> ...


All the bolded items have been corrected to the players actual stats from this past season. (shorting a pass first PG 2.2APG in his stats doesn't help the case hehe)


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

NO

Let TOR keep Calderon, seriously they are going NOWHERE with him....

And POR fans need to start thinking outside of the box....Unless a Paul or D.Williams level talent was available...and it is HIGHLY unlikely they will be (stop dreaming POR fans)...then POR should be looking for a SCORER at the PG position IMO..

The FACT is that Roy works best AS the playmaker, with the ball in his hands...and what he needs is more...I mean BETTER scoring options surrounding him...So IMO POR should be looking for more of a scorer as a backcourt mate to Roy...Calderon is a decent player...but frankly I'd rather have Outlaw as a guy off the bench, than a relatively small upgrade at the PG spot....

I'm not opposed to dealing Outlaw or Martell or both, but I certainly wouldn't deal either of them for a margina upgrade...and that is exactly what this type of deal would be...a MARGINAL UPGRADE, no matter what any homer Raps fans says....


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

oden, roy, aldridge, and rudy. that's potentially a tons of scoring fire power right there. i don't want our pg to be thinking he should shoot it over those guys. jose would be beautiful setting them up to score.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> NO
> 
> Let TOR keep Calderon, seriously they are going NOWHERE with him....
> 
> ...



To paraphrase the folks at Baseball Prospectus, it is much easier to upgrade from a grade "F" player to a grade "C" than it is to upgrade from a "C" to a "B". Absent great luck in the draft, trading for modest upgrades may be the best we can do....and they won't come cheap. We will have to give talent to get talent.

I do agree with your point about thinking outside the box. Instead of an upgrade at PG, the team should consider the option of finding a SF who is a good passer/playmaker/ballhandler. Having a guy like that at SF would make a Roy/Rudy backcourt more viable.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> To paraphrase the folks at Baseball Prospectus, it is much easier to upgrade from a grade "F" player to a grade "C" than it is to upgrade from a "C" to a "B". Absent great luck in the draft, trading for modest upgrades may be the best we can do....and they won't come cheap. We will have to give talent to get talent.
> 
> I do agree with your point about thinking outside the box. Instead of an upgrade at PG, the team should consider the option of finding a SF who is a good passer/playmaker/ballhandler. Having a guy like that at SF would make a Roy/Rudy backcourt more viable.


I completely agree with the example of consolidation, we will have to trade quantity for quality, but it can't be too drastic, a team couldn't trade 10 10th men for a starter, scrubs w/potential are too easy to get a hold of in todays game. As far as a playmaking/passing SF goes, that's why I've been plugging Iggy so much, I think he and Roy would supply more than enough ballhandling/passing on the court at a time with a shooting specialist in Martell or Rudy next to them (and Iggy can handle defending 1's or whoevers the best offensive player in general). But another 76er that I've been really interested in was Andre Miller as far as a vet that could help us for a year w/o screwing up the cap plan. He would be a much better floor general than anyone we have now, may be looking to get out west and play with skilled bigs, and help out our fast break game a ton. Of course, with the way the sixers surprised detroit a lot of these guys values may now be inflated...

package Jack, our pick, perhaps next years first rounder to move up and get Kevin Love
draft Kevin Love

trade #1
Travis Outlaw, Steve Blake
for
Andre Miller

trade #2
S&T Andre Iguodala, Willie Green (dump)
for 
Raef Lafrentz, Kevin Love, (next years pick, if not used)

one can dream...

basically:
Out: Lafrentz, Jack, Blake, Outlaw, 2008 1st rounder, 2009 first rounder
In: Miller, Iguodala, Green (cut)

(cut Green)

Miller, Rodriguez, Koponen
Roy, Fernandez, (2nd rounder)
Iguodala, Webster, Jones
Aldridge, Frye, Mcroberts
Oden, Pryzbilla, Freeland

We are set up to compete now, and for the next 10 years. KP's championship team is pretty much assembled, the front court is much less jammed, the backcourt has more open time for development of Sergio and Rudy than currenty, consolidation is complete, as players age and expire they can be evaluated and extended or let go (Miller, Jones, Pryzbilla). 

They can dump Green's contract, save a little money, keep a reliable point, open up time for Lou, Carney, and Young. Love would fit their up-tempo style perfect with outlet passes and strong rebounding while Dale runs up the floor, they don't have to over commit to the salary that Iggy demands, build for the future, have huge cap flexibility.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Good call. How did Jack and Outlaw play? I forgot, so shoot me their statline.
> 
> Oh yea........
> 
> ...



the internet banger speaks again


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

darkhelmit54 said:


> I completely agree with the example of consolidation, we will have to trade quantity for quality, but it can't be too drastic, a team couldn't trade 10 10th men for a starter, scrubs w/potential are too easy to get a hold of in todays game. As far as a playmaking/passing SF goes, that's why I've been plugging Iggy so much, I think he and Roy would supply more than enough ballhandling/passing on the court at a time with a shooting specialist in Martell or Rudy next to them (and Iggy can handle defending 1's or whoevers the best offensive player in general). But another 76er that I've been really interested in was Andre Miller as far as a vet that could help us for a year w/o screwing up the cap plan. He would be a much better floor general than anyone we have now, may be looking to get out west and play with skilled bigs, and help out our fast break game a ton. Of course, with the way the sixers surprised detroit a lot of these guys values may now be inflated...
> 
> package Jack, our pick, perhaps next years first rounder to move up and get Kevin Love
> draft Kevin Love
> ...



no offense dude but they would never trade AI


post that on the sixers forum i bet they rip you a new one worse then nets fans did to me hahahah


but i could see the andre miller trade happening


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea Andre Miller I could see happening but no way they'd take that Iguodala deal (or trade Iguodala at all really)..


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Jesus. Wont be able to stick with Paul or Williams in the playoffs? As compared to all the other guys you're able to pick up who could? Paul and Williams are in a league of their own when it comes to young PG's.


You really don't get it. Have you ever seen HArris play defense? He is one that can stick with Paul and Parker, people quick like that. Parker was relieved to hear that Harris was traded to the east actually.

I'm not saying shut them down, because that is impossible, but sticking is like slowing them down. 



> And saying if Portland was in the east such and such would happen is not fact. They arent in the east, they're in the west, thats the fact.


LMAO at your attempt to sound smart...


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea Andre Miller I could see happening but no way they'd take that Iguodala deal (or trade Iguodala at all really)..


yeah, I mean I mean it more as one trade that had been made into two to work with the S&T aspect of it (I guess Green would have to be in the first one too I guess. I know we'd have to give up more than that to get a deal done, I was kind of hoping Philly would get bounced quick out of the playoffs w/ Thad and Lou playing great (but Thad did play awesome last night). Anyways, the assumption was that Love would be like the #8 pick and swapping Jack + 13 for #8 (which probably isn't realistic either) but then for Philly it'd be more like...


#8, Outlaw, Blake, Lafrentz for Iguodala, Miller, Green

The real thing they'd get is opened up time for other players, tons of cap relief to still sign a big FA, and a more balanced roster (as travis and the pick could play 4).


Wouldn't you love to watch that blazer lineup though?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

darkhelmit54 said:


> Wouldn't you love to watch that blazer lineup though?


Nah... I'd rather trade Raef for LaBron and then McRoberts + the second 2nd rounder for Chris Paul. Anything less then that and I won't love watching this team.

STOMP


----------

